# February 9,2014 RedNeck Archery Club



## bamaboy (Jan 19, 2014)

Just under 3 weeks away!! Can't wait to see everyone again!!!! Don't forget - SHOOTER OF THE YEAR!!!!

Sign in is from 9am to 2pm

February 9th  Sun.

Classes: No known yardage in classes only in K45 only and NO 14s count in all classes.

Seniors Money - $20 50% Payback – Max. 45yrds. – 290 FPS Max.


Known 45 unlimited.
Run what you brung no limitations. no limitations.
For you know shooters and hunters. 
$20 entry fee with 50% pay back. - 1000 FPS Max.

Open Money - $20 50% Payback – Max. 50yrds. – 290 FPS Max.

Open Trophy - $15 Trophy – Max. 45yrds. – 290 FPS Max. 

Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, Magnification allowed, 12” Stabilizer, Any Release – Max. 40
yrds. – 280 FPS Max.

Women’s Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 260
FPS Max.

Bow Novice - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, 12” Stabilizer,Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 280 FPS Max.

Traditional-$15.00 trophy 

Young Adult- $15.00 trophy (15 - 17) 40 YDS , 280 FPS


Youth - $15 Trophy – Ages 13 to 14 – Max. 30yrds. – 240 FPS Max.

Sr. Eagle - $10 Trophy – Ages 11 to 12 – Parental Supervision – Max. 25yrds. – 230 FPS Max.

Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 9 to 10 - Parental Supervision – Max. 20yrds. – 220 FPS Max.

Jr. Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 0 to 8 – Parental Supervision – Max. 15yrds. – 220 FPS Max.

No less than 2 shooters in a class to win other than money classes and we will not mail out winnings unless some emergency comes up you wont beable to came back to another shoot and if don't get your winnings by the end of the year it will go back to the club.

2-5 Shooters 1st Place, 6-10 Shooters 1st and 2nd Place, 11-500 Shooters 1st,2nd, and 3rd 

Places….Scoring is 5,8,10,12.

Fun Shooters $10.00

Directions to RAC

GPS-1642 Tomochichi Rd, Griffin, GA 30223-6746


From I-75 North: Take the Griffin-Jackson Exit (205) Turn RIGHT onto GA-16 W. Go 0.4 miles and take the 1st RIGHT onto JACKSON RD. Go 2.6 miles and turn LEFT onto TOMOCHICHI RD. GO 0.5 miles and 1567 TOMOCHICHI RD is on the RIGHT. Look for the sign.

From I-75 South: Take the Griffin-Jackson Exit (205) Turn Left onto GA-16 W. Go 0.5 miles and take the 1st RIGHT onto JACKSON RD. Go 2.6 miles and turn LEFT onto TOMOCHICHI RD. GO 0.5 miles and 1567 TOMOCHICHI RD is on the RIGHT. Look for the sign.

From Jackson: Go thru Jackson on State 16. When you go over I-75, go 0.4 miles and take the 1st RIGHT onto JACKSON RD. Go 2.6 miles and turn LEFT onto TOMOCHICHI RD. GO 0.5 miles and 1567 TOMOCHICHI RD is on the RIGHT. Look for the sign.

From Griffin: Go thru Griffin on State 16. Turn left on TOMOCHICHI Road, about 1.0 mile past High Falls Road. Take a right in .1 miles to stay on TOMOCHICHI Road. 1567 TOMOCHICHI RD is 1.5 miles on the LEFT. Look for the sign. 

Concession Stand with, Drinks, Hotdogs, Candy, etc. 

Come meet new friends and have a great time shooting and enjoying the great outdoors.

We will have a shooter of the year.

New for 2014
Shooter of the Year 
At 
Redneck Archery Club

Shooter of the Year will win Money and Title of 2014 RAC Champion 
Along with a Special Plaque

5 Classes will have Shooter of the Year 
Open Money, Open Trophy, Known 45
Men’s Hunter, Women’s Hunter 

Come One, Come All
Who will the
Redneck Archery Club
Shooter of the Year
2014


Rules for 
Redneck Archery Club
2014 Shooter of the Year 

1. Shooter will have 6 dates and 6 scores available to them. 3 highest scores will count, dropping 3 worse scores. Shooter must have 3 scores to be eligible for Shooter of the Year, but after you shoot three shoot you get two bonus points for each additional shoot that will be added on at the the last shoot so you can get 6 points just for shooting all six shoots. not to include Shooter of the Year shoot.
2. Scores will be added after every shoot, all shooters going for Shooter of the Year must be present at the finale shoot to win. The scores from the Shooter of the Year shoot will count also.
3. Cost will be $5.00 extra at each shoot, that money going toward the Shooter of the Year
4. Dates are : Jan. 12, Feb. 9, Mar. 9,
Apr. 14, May 8, 
Jun. 8, Shooter of the Year- Jul. 20
5. Scores will be kept by RAC staff and will be open to view at anytime. 
6. Shooters must be sigend in first befor any scores will count and you must have alest 3 scores befor the finel shoot Jul. 20
. 
7. Persons competing for Shooter of the Year must have minimum of 1 person in there group chosen by RAC.
8. The dates above are the only dates that scores may come from.
9. All the shooters equipment may be inspected at anytime by RAC staff. 
10. All normal RAC Rules for the shoots will still apply.



I, _________________________ have read the rules of Shooter of the Year 2014 and do agree to abided by said rules. I further understand that RAC staff will have finale decision in any dispute and that if I do not abided by rules, I will be disqualified.

Shooter Sign: ____________________________

Phone: _________________________________

RAC Staff: _____________________________

Date: ___________________________________ 


For all info go to www.racarchery.com


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 19, 2014)

Course laid out for the Feb.9th shoot. All to do now is clean a few lanes, cut little grass and set some targets. Can not wait to see everyone again!!! Just under 3 weeks away!!!


----------



## hound dog (Jan 20, 2014)

I should make it.


----------



## onfhunter1 (Jan 21, 2014)

bamaboy said:


> Course laid out for the Feb.9th shoot. All to do now is clean a few lanes, cut little grass and set some targets. Can not wait to see everyone again!!! Just under 3 weeks away!!!



That's a great idea.Clean lanes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 21, 2014)

We will have new RAC shirts by the shoot!! We will have several colors,So we will have Navy Blue, Pink, Army Green and Black. Sizes will be Youth Large all the way up to 4X large. The shirts will be $10 each,yes ladies we got the pink ones for you all!!


----------



## BobbyNSian03 (Jan 24, 2014)

Lookin forward to it!!!!!


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 24, 2014)

We are going to have some things extra at the shoot! Bring an extra $2 with ya. This is gonna be fun!!! Gotta be there to find out what it is!! Gonna be good!! Trust me, this is going to be worth $2.


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 30, 2014)

A little over a week away!!!!  

Can't wait to see you all there!!!


----------



## bovess (Jan 30, 2014)

Come on out and shoot with us on Sunday February 9th. We cant wait to see everyone. go check out our new website and give our great  sponsors a look while you are browsing. see Yall there!


----------



## BowanaLee (Jan 30, 2014)

The wanner is coming. I want two, x large, green shirts.


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 31, 2014)

bowanna said:


> The wanner is coming. I want two, x large, green shirts.



You got it!!!


----------



## deerehauler (Feb 1, 2014)

hopefully yall have weather ike the last shoot!


----------



## bamaboy (Feb 1, 2014)

deerehauler said:


> hopefully yall have weather ike the last shoot!



Boy I hope so!!! That would be great!!!


----------



## KillZone (Feb 1, 2014)

Should be there and probably a couple extras


----------



## bamaboy (Feb 2, 2014)

The shirts are first come first serve,but we should have plenty to go around for this Sunday!!!! We are one week away!!!! Who is getting excited? We went down and done some work around the place and started cleaning lanes,a little more work and we will be ready to set targets!!!


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Feb 2, 2014)

Hope to make it


----------



## hound dog (Feb 2, 2014)

GaBuckSlammer said:


> Hope to make it



Me too.


----------



## solocam678 (Feb 2, 2014)

Lookin forward to it...hopin the weather holds out.


----------



## p&y finally (Feb 2, 2014)

See ya'll Sunday afternoon


----------



## bamaboy (Feb 2, 2014)

You all don't forget about "Shooter of The Year" Who is gonna win it? Lets see more sign up for it!!!


----------



## bamaboy (Feb 3, 2014)

More lanes clean!!! All we have to do is set targets and we will be ready for you all!!! Can not wait!!!


----------



## hound dog (Feb 4, 2014)

bamaboy said:


> More lanes clean!!! All we have to do is set targets and we will be ready for you all!!! Can not wait!!!



Man yall rock.


----------



## hound dog (Feb 5, 2014)

Look what we just got in.


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 5, 2014)

Don't think I'll make this one Jody, it's our anniversary. 29yrs! If I want to make 30, I probably better spend the day with mama....lol


----------



## hound dog (Feb 5, 2014)

alligood729 said:


> Don't think I'll make this one Jody, it's our anniversary. 29yrs! If I want to make 30, I probably better spend the day with mama....lol



Just tell her yall are going somewhere special and bring her with you.


----------



## bamaboy (Feb 5, 2014)

alligood729 said:


> Don't think I'll make this one Jody, it's our anniversary. 29yrs! If I want to make 30, I probably better spend the day with mama....lol



Happy Anniversary to you and Mrs Alligood!!!


----------



## solocam678 (Feb 5, 2014)

Weather is lookin alot better


----------



## gadawgfan706 (Feb 5, 2014)

want to come, but I thought hunter class was 285 max? why is RAC diff?


----------



## hound dog (Feb 6, 2014)

gadawgfan706 said:


> want to come, but I thought hunter class was 285 max? why is RAC diff?



It's not diff it is the same as ASA and most clubs. 

This is straight off ASA - Hunter (Fixed Pins)40 Yards 280 fps


----------



## KillZone (Feb 6, 2014)

If you are shooting 285 then you are good. U are allowed 3 percent over which is 287fps.


----------



## gadawgfan706 (Feb 6, 2014)

Not shooting 285, im at 283. Will bamaboy  comment on this I travel over an hr and to rezero!!


----------



## KillZone (Feb 6, 2014)

Trust me you are good at 283!! ASA rules


----------



## hound dog (Feb 6, 2014)

Yep he's good.


----------



## hound dog (Feb 6, 2014)

gadawgfan706 said:


> Not shooting 285, im at 283. Will bamaboy  comment on this I travel over an hr and to rezero!!



You are good come on. You won't get a zero unless you miss every target.


----------



## bamaboy (Feb 6, 2014)

KillZone said:


> If you are shooting 285 then you are good. U are allowed 3 percent over which is 287fps.





gadawgfan706 said:


> Not shooting 285, im at 283. Will bamaboy  comment on this I travel over an hr and to rezero!!





hound dog said:


> Yep he's good.



You are good!! This is Bamaboy,come on and shoot!!! See you Sunday!!! All of the above is true^^^,you are good to shoot!!


----------



## KillZone (Feb 6, 2014)

Shooting muzzy Sunday morning should be rolling in there around 1:30ish.


----------



## passthru24 (Feb 6, 2014)

Wish I could make it but have to work at the ole fire house, But I'm sure they will be plenty of the RBO crew down there to give some respresentation. Hope ya'll have big turn out and see you at the next one.


----------



## gadawgfan706 (Feb 6, 2014)

me and a bud will b their with a bud. If we don't get snowed in..


----------



## bamaboy (Feb 6, 2014)

gadawgfan706 said:


> me and a bud will b their with a bud. If we don't get snowed in..



  Awesome!! Ask for Bamaboy when you arrive and I will meet up with ya!


----------



## bamaboy (Feb 7, 2014)

Sunday morning is almost here!!!!! Can not wait to see you all!!!! We got alot going on at RAC,some new lanes,new shirts,& some new sponsors!!!! Won't be long now!!!


----------



## BowanaLee (Feb 7, 2014)

Were gonna have some awesome weather this weekend. I hope we top the attendance from the last shoot.


----------



## hound dog (Feb 7, 2014)

Course is set and ready. Hope yall injoy it.


----------



## SteadyHoyt12's (Feb 7, 2014)

If everything works out like its suppose to ill
be there!!! I hope I get to because it will
be my first this season


----------



## NBN (Feb 7, 2014)

I will be there around 1!


----------



## gadawgfan706 (Feb 7, 2014)

bamaboy said:


> Awesome!! Ask for Bamaboy when you arrive and I will meet up with ya!



ok will do bud!


----------



## noviceshooter (Feb 8, 2014)

Some of the RBO crew will be there around 10


----------



## hound dog (Feb 8, 2014)

Don't forget to sign up for Shooter of the year. BIG payout to the best of the best at our SOY shoot and a big one of a kind trophy. 

Good luck and most of all have fun.


----------



## bamaboy (Feb 8, 2014)

It is less than 12 hrs till we get to see you all!!! See yall soon!!! Don't forget...We got shirts and items to draw for!!! See yall in the morning!!!


----------



## bamaboy (Feb 9, 2014)

It is here,see you all shortly!!! Great weather for today!!! Safe travels and see yall soon!!


----------



## solocam678 (Feb 9, 2014)

Great shoot guys enjoyed it. I stunk it up real nice but enjoyed it.


----------



## BowanaLee (Feb 9, 2014)

It was fun. I even hit em all.


----------



## gadawgfan706 (Feb 9, 2014)

had a blast! when and where do the score get posted?


----------



## bamaboy (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks for the support today!!! We had 165 shooters!!!!! That is a great turnout!!!! WE at Redneck Archery Club want to say THANK YOU for the continued support,we hope your day was filled with good times with good friends!!!!! Thank Again from all of us at RAC!!!! Scores are up at www.racarchery.com. Have a great week and be safe!!!!


----------

